# كيف اتعامل مع ابناثى المراهقين؟؟؟



## ايرينى جورج (8 أبريل 2008)

*كيــف أتعــامل مع أبنـــائـى المراهقيــن؟ *
تُظهر الإحصاءات العلمية أن اجتياز مرحلة المراهقة لهو أمرٌ جَد صعب. 
وبحسب مركز معلومات الـ ((saddالأمريكية حول سلوكيات الطلبة المراهقين وقراراتهم في المرحلة الثانوية، فإن نسبة مَن تعرّضوا لحالات تسُمّمَ من تناول المُخدّرات، بلغت على الأقل 53 بالمائة. ويُعَد الانتحار هو ثالث الأسباب المؤدية إلى الوفاة بين الشباب الذين تتراوح أعمارهم بين 15 – 20 عاماً. وقد مارست الجنس ثلث البنات المراهقات عند بلوغهن سن السادسة عشر، وثلثي عدد البنات في سن الثامنة عشر. 

صحيح أن هذه الأرقام ترصد واقعاً غربياً مغايراً لواقع بلادنا.
 ولكن علينا أن لا ننسى أن العالم كله أصبح مُتصلاً ببعضه بشكلٍ كبير، وأن الحدود الفاصلة بين المجتمعات بدأت في التلاشي.
 إذ يُواجهُ المراهقون الخطية والإباحية واللاأخلاق بشكلٍ مباشر مِن حولهم. ​
وعليه، فإن المعاناة كبيرة جداً من جانب الآباء المسيحيين الذين يسعون لتنشئة جيلٍ من المراهقين المسيحيينَ في عالمٍ مختلف القيّم والمعايير الأخلاقية. 


وعلى الرغم مِنْ الإحصاءاتِ المتشائمة، إلاّ أن هناك بارقة أمل للآباء اليوم:
فالأبناء في عمر المراهقة، يضعون الوالدين في مرتبةٍ عالية تختلف عن المكانة التي يعطيانها لنظائرهما. 
 وبناءاً على ذلك، فمن الضروري أن ينتبه الآباء إلى قوة تأثيرِهم على الأبناء؛ وهو التأثير الذي يجب أن يوجهوه نحو تربية أبنائهم في خوف وتقوى وورع. 

ونذكر هنا بَعْض الخطوات العمليةِ للطريقة التي بها يُمْكِنُ للآباء أَنْ يحقّقوا هدف تقويم الأولاد في خوف الله: 

*- ارفع مشكلة ابنك المراهق في الصلاة*​
فمن خلال الصلاة، يمكنك أن تطلب الحكمة والإرشاد من أجل دورك الأبوي. يُمكنك أيضاً أن تطلب من الله أن يمنحك الكلمات المناسبة التي تتفوّه بها في وقتها المناسب - حتى لو كان ذلك يعني في بعض المرات أن تبقى صامتاً . ​
أَتذكّرُ ذلك الوقت العصيب، عندما كانت ابنتي تجتاز حزناً عميقاً لوفاة صديقةٍ لها بشكلٍ مفاجئ حطّم قلبها. حينئذٍ صَلّيتُ طالبةً من الله أن يمنحنا إرشاده في اجتياز هذه المأساة. ففي الأزمات والكوارث، إما أن يقترب الناس من الله أكثر أو أن يبتعدوا عنه جداً. أحياناً كُنا نبكي سوياً فقط دون أن نقول أيّ شيء.. وبالتدريج، كان الوقتُ هو الشفاء لكل الجروحِ المفتوحةِ - إلاّ أنه ستبقى أبداً نُدَوبُ الحزنِ. لقد جمعنا الله خلال الأوقات الصعبةِ وزوّدني بالقوّةِ التي تُدَعْم ابنتي في وقتِ ضيقها. 

الصلاة وسيلة أبوية فعّالة، لا تُهمِلها. . ​


*- شارك في نشاطات ابنتك:* 

احضر تمريناتها الرياضية، المسابقات التي تشارك فيها، المسرحيات، الحفلات الموسيقية، وسائر النشاطات الأخرى التي تشارك فيها. حيث أن الانهماك في حياةِ ابنتك المراهقة سيََفْتح البابَ للمُناقشةِ والتواصل بينكما . 
فمن المستحيلُ عملياً التواصل مَع ابنتك في هذه السن - ما لم تَعْرفُ ما الذي تقوم به، وما هي اهتماماتها. 
ابنتي مولَعة بالموسيقى والدراما؛ لذلك فإنني أساعدها بقدر استطاعتي في تدريباتها في هذين المجالين. 
والأمر الجميل أنك ستكتشف دائماً أن هناك مجالاً للتطوّع في حياة أبنائك. وحتى إذا كُنت مشغولاً وحياتُك تجري بغير مَهل، لابد أن تحاول إيجاد الوقت للتواصل مع اهتمامات ابنتك المراهقة. فهذه المهمة هي أكثر المهام التي يُمكننا الاستثمار فيها في مختلف دوائر حياتنا - على وجه الإطلاق. 


*- قدّم قدوةً حسنة:* ​
مِنْذ أن كان أبناؤنا المراهقون في سن الطفولة، فإنهم يُقلّدونَ الأشخاص البالغين. أَتذكّرُ عندما كان أطفالَي يَلْعبونَ لعبة "بيتَ"، فإنني كنت كثيراً ما "أستمع لنفسي" من كلمات صغاري في عمر العامين! 
وغالباً ما يتبع المراهقونُ الأسلوبَ نفسه. فإذا كان كُل ما يرونه، سوقية وسوء معاملة وخِداعَ وأخطاء صارخة أخرى في حياةِ آبائهم، فإنهم حتماً سيسلكون المَسلك نفسه - وبكل تأكيد يحزون نفس الحزو. أما إذا رأوا صلاة، والتزام نحو الكنيسة، وحبَ وتقدير لشريك الحياة، فإن تلك الميزاتِ سَتَكُونُ المِعيارَ لهم. 
لذلك، حاول أن تكون الشخص الذي ترغب في أن يكونه ابنك. 


*- اعمل على تنمية مهاراتك الاتصالية:*​
التواصل دائماً هو قلب الأبوّة السليمة. الاتصال الفعّال مَع أبنائك المراهقِين يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يُساعدَهم على أن يبقوا على الطريق المستقيم والدقيق، كما يساعدهم على التصدّي للكثير مِنْ المشكلات الشائعة التي يمكن أن يتعرّض لها أقرانهم. وتشير التقارير الخاصة بأمور التربية إلى أن التدّخل المبكّر، الاتصال الفعّال، والمشاركة الأبويةِ هي من العوامِل الضرورية لمُحَارَبَة انحراف الأبناء تحت سنّ البلوغِ . ​
حاول أن تبتكر طريقةً جديدة تحسّن بها فعالية اتصالك بأبنائك .. ويُمكن أن تكون بهذه البساطة والسهولة: 
كتابة كلمات تشجيع وتضعها على مكتبه. كتابة آياتٍ من الكتاب المقدس بقلمٍ يسهل محوه، على مرآة الحمّام. يُمكنك كذلك أن تُرسلَ رسالةً إلكترونية إلى ابنك المُراهق بصفة منتظمة مضمونها التشجيع أو المشاركة بأخبار وصلتك عبر بريدك الإلكتروني. 
قدّم تشجيعاً وارسل تهنئات بالمُناسبات المُختلفة. فإن ذلك سيجعله يدرك أنك تفكّر فيه.فإذا كُنت مُتاحاً لابنك بصفة دائمة، فسَيَعْرفُ بالتأكيد أنّك ستكون متواجداً أيضاً في أوقات المِحَن! 
أن نكون آباءًا وأمهات، لهو أمرٌصعب.

 لكننا يجب أن نتذكّر دائما أن الله ائتمننا على أطفالنا؛ فيَجِبُ أَنْ نَعتمدَ عليه لتَوجيهنا ومساندتنا في هذا الدَعوة الهامة. ​
ويمكننا من خلال الصلاة، ومن خلال التواصل والمشاركة وتبادل الآراء، أنْ نَبْقى في انسجامٍ وتناغم مع حياةِ أبنائنا المراهقين، 
وأن نُوجّهُهم إلى الطريقِ الذي يَجِبُ أَنْ يَسلكوه


----------



## iraqi86 (8 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كيف اتعامل مع ابناثى المراهقين؟؟؟*

شكرا ايرينى جورج صحيح ان مرحلة المراهقة هي اصعب و اخطر مرحلة من مراحل الحياة و هي اختبار صعب و تحدد مستقبل الشخص.


----------



## ايرينى جورج (10 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كيف اتعامل مع ابناثى المراهقين؟؟؟*



iraqi86 قال:


> شكرا ايرينى جورج صحيح ان مرحلة المراهقة هي اصعب و اخطر مرحلة من مراحل الحياة و هي اختبار صعب و تحدد مستقبل الشخص.


اشكرا جدا على مرورك على الموضوع ولون مش كتير اللى بيدخل يقرا المواضيع المطولة دى اشكرا


----------



## وليم تل (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كيف اتعامل مع ابناثى المراهقين؟؟؟*

شكرا ايرينى
على موضوعك الرائع والهام
ودمتى بود​


----------



## سيزار (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كيف اتعامل مع ابناثى المراهقين؟؟؟*

شكرا يا ارينى على الموضوع ..

وعايز اقولك حاجه اى واد يضايقك ما تضربيهوشى .. حطيه فى حجره الفران هههههههههههه


----------



## candy shop (18 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كيف اتعامل مع ابناثى المراهقين؟؟؟*

موضوع مهم جدااااااااااااا

شكراااااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كيف اتعامل مع ابناثى المراهقين؟؟؟*

موضوع جميل يا ايرينى
ربنا يباركك
كل سنه و انتى طيبه​


----------



## النهيسى (15 أغسطس 2008)

من الموتضيع الهامه  لذا نشكركم لهذا

اهم شيئ صداقه الابناء فى هذه المرحله ومراقبتهم بدونما يشعروا


----------



## kalimooo (23 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراااااااا اخت ايرينى جورج
على الموضوع الجميل جدااااااا
سلام المسيح​


----------



## happy angel (23 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسى ايرينى على الموضوع المهم جدا


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## هندسة (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: كيف اتعامل مع ابناثى المراهقين؟؟؟*



سيزار قال:


> شكرا يا ارينى على الموضوع ..
> 
> وعايز اقولك حاجه اى واد يضايقك ما تضربيهوشى .. حطيه فى حجره الفران هههههههههههه



ياظريفففف  ههههههههههههه


----------



## هندسة (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: كيف اتعامل مع ابناثى المراهقين؟؟؟*




هندسة قال:


> ياظريفففف  ههههههههههههه




*ياظريفففف  ههههههههههههه*


----------



## متيكو (23 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا عالموضوع الجميل شكرا


----------

